# Mountain Biking



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm relatively new to Mass. and I live in the Worcester area. Do any of you guys trail ride and do you know any good trails in my area?


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Try this site. WWW.NEMBA.ORG.
Leicester has a good place and NAM in Milford is good too.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

mdaz75 said:


> I'm relatively new to Mass. and I live in the Worcester area. Do any of you guys trail ride and do you know any good trails in my area?


NEMBA is a great resource. (not NAMBLA) .. My favorite place is Leominster SF, great single track, lots of it. NEMBA has weekly group rides there as well as many other popular spots. Have fun


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the help guys. If you're looking for any riding partners let me know. New to the state = no friends.


----------



## extremesgs (Aug 24, 2002)

Groton Town Forest, Great Brook Farm in Carlisle....

not sure which side of the worcester area you're on, but the two above make for good riding. 

Harold Parker State Park in Andover is HUGE, and has some nice riding, if you're willing to take a trip.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

If your willing to travel: Mt. Holyoke Range SP in Amherst. Challenging trails and not too fah.


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, I didn't realize there were so many places to ride around here. I've been using the crappy little trails in Northborough. Back in NY I spent a lot of time riding in the adirondack Mountains. Well, if anyone's interested in getting a group ride together let me know. I'm always up for it.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Also, Douglas SF about 20 min's south of Worcester has everything from nice smooth fire roads to some of the nastiest single track around....


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

GeepNutt said:


> Also, Douglas SF about 20 min's south of Worcester has everything from nice smooth fire roads to some of the nastiest single track around....


Second Douglas, also forgot to mention Buffumville in Oxford- great if you only have a couple of hours and want to fly on some short but sweet single track. Several races a year here, so packed down and fun


----------



## bstrawse (Jul 27, 2004)

I biked in Massasoit State park alot down near Taunton, MA. It's a hike from where you're at, but lots of good singletrack there..

Bryan


----------



## Nancy (Aug 25, 2005)

I hope there aren't any board rules against offering this. I work for a company that makes sports drinks and cyclists are one of our biggest markets. If any of you would like some samples of Accelerade Sports Drink or Endurox R4 Recovery Drink send me a PM.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Tango said:


> Second Douglas, also forgot to mention Buffumville in Oxford- great if you only have a couple of hours and want to fly on some short but sweet single track. Several races a year here, so packed down and fun


How do u get to Buffamville from Worm town Route 20 area or 290.?


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

30 minutes south is Vietnam in Milford right off of 495 route 85 area. sweet fun rides


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

sempergumby said:


> How do u get to Buffamville from Worm town Route 20 area or 290.?


I was confused and meant Hodges Dam..... anyways here are the directions..fun packed down single track close to home

*Army Corp of Engineers website and map for Hodges Village Dam*
*Location* Oxford, MA 
*Difficulty--* Easy







:50%, Moderate







:30%, Difficult







:15%, Caution







:5% 
*Description* Hodges Village Dam, located less than a mile west of the Sutton Avenue exit (4W) of Route 395, on Howarth Road off Charlton Street, Oxford, MA, has some of the most diverse and interesting trails in central MA. There is no permanent lake behind the dam which was built by the Army Corps of Engineers for flood control. It is filled only temporarily with runoff from rainwater which would otherwise cause flooding problems downstream. The lands upstream of the dam are open to the public providing hundreds of acres of forest, shrub meadows, glacial topography and wetlands, all interlaced with outstanding trails. 
Few of the trails are blazed and signed but they are well-used and easy to follow. Exploring the network of trails could take you days as they wind around the tops of glacial terraces, foundations of long-abandoned buildings and travel an old railroad bed and woods roads. The Corps permits properly registered motorized trail bikes on the west side of the French river only; mountain bikes are welcome on either side of the river. The hardpacked trails are well used and relatively easy to negotiate. The overused sections - you'll find a few - are rock strewn and exposed roots can make even slow going a challenge %3A(I have the bruises to prove it.) Mountain bikers don't crash, they "bonk". 
The entire area can be traversed on woods roads or the west side's old railroad bed in less than an hour, but the meandering trails are far more scenic and challenging. The walk back to our car with a flat or broken bike may take a few hours, provided you know which direction you came from. A helmet, patch kit, pump and water are always good ideas. 
The Mid-State Hiking trail runs across the area from west to east, crossing he French River at the dam. It was laid out for foot traffic and maintained by volunteers who would prefer to see it stay that way. There are only a few narrow singletrack sections which leave the relatively wide woods roads, and I recommend avoiding these while biking. The trail is well marked with yellow triangles and signs, so it is easy to avoid. Parking is available at Hodges Village Dam, at Greenbrier


----------



## Sarge31 (May 1, 2004)

Rage always has group rides and people looking to ride. You can sign up to the e-mail list and wilil get announcements almost daily, of others looking for fellow riders.
http://www.ragemtb.com/
Landrys also does group rides now. Check it out on their website. 
www.landrys.com


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

Tango,

Hey thanks for the info. live 10 minutes away from Hodges dam and never knew about this place


----------



## mdaz75 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, didn't think I'd get this many responses.


----------



## sempergumby (Nov 14, 2003)

HEy this is a new spot I just heard about. Have not been yet but hear it is good ride.

TROUT BROOK PARKING LOT HOLDEN MA
Directions from Worcester:
> Take 290E to 190N
> Take Exit 5 (Rt 140/Mt. Wachusett)
> At the end of the ramp, take a left.
> Go an 1/8 of a mile and take a left on Legg Rd.
> At the end of Legg Rd, take a right on to Quinapoxet Ave and Trout Brook
> will be about 1 mile on your right.
> It's set back a bit, but if you see power lines, you've gone too far.


----------



## Tango (Nov 28, 2004)

Does anyone know the name of the place in Worcester that people ride? Its either near Webster or Tatnuck Sq. ..cant remember. Ive never ridden there (obviously  ), but had heard it was decent.


----------



## mcpd704 (Oct 7, 2005)

Harold Parker has some sweet trails, Lynn Woods is better or your can take a trip up 93 to NH and hit the FOMBA trails.


----------



## Mongo (Aug 10, 2006)

If you run across me and my rottie just make sure you stop,don't move,and don't make any eye contact and you be aiggght.


----------



## SUOKKO (Nov 30, 2006)

LEOMINSTER STATE FOREST in Princeton has a lot of great trails, I ride there quite frequently during the spring/summer.


----------

